# One Shot blue water trip



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Left out this morning at 430 with Walt and his crew from West Virginia. Walt fished with me last year and we caught a big blue so they wanted to focus on some edible fish on this trip. Well the 1' at 7 seconds the buoys were supposedly reading were actually a sloppy 2-3 west swell with a stuff breeze. We made it to about 140' and I went ahead and deployed a couple high speed lures. Made it out to 400' with nothing to show. Water was dirty green but with as rough as it was I just went ahead and put out the spread and headed SW. After a few miles we found the line that Hilton's was showing and it was the best looking line I have seen in a while. The water went from dirty green to blended with a well formed and thick weed line. As soon as we made the turn around the first weed mat both riggers got nailed and we had a double for about 2 minutes. One hook pulled and we ended up with a nice little YFT. Good start! Lines back in and 5 min later we put a 15lb phin in the boat. I went to redeploy the first bait and as I am dropping it back a pair if big dolphin are all over it. One of them ate but didn't get the hook so I dropped it back and the other one inhaled it. Ended up being a solid dolphin. Great, 3 good fish in the boat before 9am! Lines back in and 20 min later the short flat gets nailed. We make quick work of him and now have a nice hoo on ice. Worked the area for a couple more hours and caught a few super chickens, a cuda, and had a white mob the flat behind my teaser. Had one very seasick individual on board so we called it early and eased back in. Three firsts for my new boat today so that was cool and Walt and crew got to take home some quality eats. Wish I was headed back out there tomorrow instead of snapper fishing!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wahoo, Dolphin and Tuna only thing that beats that is to mix one of those pointy nose fish in with them. Looks like a great day!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Adam for the report. We're going to try it Sunday and see how it goes. Bummer on the seasick person, bet you could have pulled some more off of there. That line looks nice and formed up. Good job!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like a good bit of action. Trolling starting to heat up.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Weed line really grew in a week. We did the same last Saturday but no where near the action.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

SWEET glad to see the fishing are finally showing up. Loved the report too.....


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

That weed line was huge! Awesome catch Adam, we're able to deploy ole Bessie this time?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Man, SUPER trip! Looks like it's finally GAME ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Three of my favorite fish!!!! I'll call that a weed line slam. Thumbs Up!


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

Way to go guys!!! I am so discouraged from working the same weed line with nothing to show that I am about ready to give up on trolling, but I am happy that someone knows how to catch fish.:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

samoajoe said:


> That weed line was huge! Awesome catch Adam, we're able to deploy ole Bessie this time?


I didn't. I was under specific orders to not pull Marlin baits lol.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice variety great trip


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report Adam, sounds like a great day, makes me smile when you refer to limit yourself to red snapper for the next day, a lot of us would love to have your job...making people happy catching fish !!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome, its always a success when everyone is smiling.:yes: A big Hoo is on my bucket list.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a great trip.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, sometimes you are just in the right place at the right time. Wish we could have stayed on that line until dark but couldn't be more pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice looking table fair for sure! Nice work! I'm glad to see the solid weeds out there.... Looks very promising for a trip this week! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

*Friday fishing Legacy*

Found a pallet 42 miles south near weedline and boated 4 wahoo.Trolledl weedline for hours with no bites.Almost ran over a tree 32 miles out on way in.
Thank goodness we missed the tree.Turned around and pulled a 40lb cobia 
out from under the tree.
Good fishing
Capt Ed


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen! I'm kidding, wow what a super day.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Capt. Scruggs
The pallet was a game changer.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice report and pictures. thanks for sharing with us less fortunate.
Hopefully, I'll see some weeds closer in soon.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That is one hell of a great trip and some super happy guys on the boat. Good job!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report, hopefully we head out there this SAT.....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Adam why not post up the lures that took which fish and help guys narrow down their selection of lures for a starting point? Great post and pics!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Kim said:


> Adam why not post up the lures that took which fish and help guys narrow down their selection of lures for a starting point? Great post and pics!


 
Cause thems secrets of the trade.....


----------

